

Does News.YCombinator.com load faster in IE for you? - wizlb

When I navigate to http://news.ycombinator.com/ in Firefox 2.0.0.17, it shows me just the main header (the orange bar) and then it takes an average of about 8 seconds for the list of stories to appear.<p>Doing the same in Internet Explorer 7, everything loads just about instantly.<p>Does anyone else have the same experience?
======
arockwell
That happens to me sometimes. I always assumed that it was server lag because
its very inconsistent.

------
nreece
Blazingly fast in Chrome.

